# Drinking sugar eliminates nicotine effects?



## Motoracer (Mar 12, 2006)

I was doing some searching on the site for some new cigars, and came across someone saying that if you drink coke, or something of the sort with a cigar, the sugar in the drink eliminates the effects of the nicotine. Does this mean the overall effect of it, or the immediate nausious feeling you get sometimes?

Always learning here.

Thanks!

-Kyle


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm 99% sure its just to prevent nausea

-Jeremy


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

immediate nausea apparently although ive never really found it to work that well.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Motoracer said:


> Does this mean the overall effect of it, or the immediate nausious feeling you get sometimes?


Yep! Always keep a packet of suger on ya. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I dont think I'd want to kill the buzz...:al


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

It has worked for me, But i have only used the sugar when i really got nausea and risk throwing up u


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ahhhh ya bunch of lightweights - :r :r 

Just smoke a boat load more and build up your system to ignore nicotine - like me -   


Ron


----------



## canes (Jul 7, 2006)

Ive not yet (in the few weeks i've been smoking cigars) had any 'effects' from nicotine other than very subtle buzz from one cigar, and i've even inhaled quite a few times (accidentallly). I figure it must be because i just quite smoking 2 years ago, but then again, cigarettes rarely gave me a nicotine buzz either.

Is nauseau (sp?) normally a problem with many cigar smokers?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

canes said:


> Ive not yet (in the few weeks i've been smoking cigars) had any 'effects' from nicotine other than very subtle buzz from one cigar, and i've even inhaled quite a few times (accidentallly). I figure it must be because i just quite smoking 2 years ago, but then again, cigarettes rarely gave me a nicotine buzz either.
> 
> Is nauseau (sp?) normally a problem with many cigar smokers?


Hasn't happened to me, but I have heard if people smoke on an empty stomach they can get sick u . (i'm an X cigarette smoker too).

-Jeremy


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've found that smoking a cigar eliminates those nasty sugar effects.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Aye - too much sugar in the nicotine system is very very bad...

Try the power smoker routine to build up the system.

Day One - 1 cigar
Day Two - 2 cigars
Day Three - 3 cigars

You get the idea. Before you know it you'll be doing 24 cigars in a day with no food or drink!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

To answer the question...yes a packet of suger will help with the nausea associated with nicotine overdose


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

the most important (and most commoly overseen) key here is having the sugar prior to any sort of bad buzz. Once you have begun to feel a bit lite headed etc its too late.

a lot of leaf growers/roller keep sugar cubes in there pockets and i pop one before a heavy smoke :w


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

hmmm, so this is more than a myth??

good info to know, especially for newbies like myself. I got pretty nauseous smoking a padron 3000, I think I accidentally inhaled a few times while laughing hehe. I also think I have a pretty low tolerance to nicotine or something.

-T2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dlevine1 said:


> I dont think I'd want to kill the buzz...:al


you would after about your 10th cigar of the day at a big herf.

filly always cooks up some kick-azz brownies and other goodies, and they are hot commodities for 2 reasons: 1) damn good 2) the sugar.

it works. i lost my nicotine tolerance the past few months, and i was hitting the "sprite" and sugary eats all herf long. if not, i'd have been u


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm a newbie smoker, like 3 weeks new newbie. The first time I smoked, it was a Punch Elite on an empty stomach, and all within 20 minutes. Boy was I dizzy. Now, I only get dizzy when I inhale too much smoke. Mountain Dew helps alot now. Coke not so much, or maybe it's cause I inhaled too much while smoking an AF 858 Maduro. But w/e now it's mostly cause I get alot of gas smoking.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I know this works. The problem is I am diabetic.
I have found that even the sugar substitute in a sweet drink like lemonade helps some. I guess the sweet just refreshes the taste buds.
I rarely have any effects from nicotine anymore. 
However....at a herf like some of you fellas just had.....I would need something!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

I personally have not tried just sugar, but I can attest to Coke and Sprite. Also when I do a morning smoke with coffee/Kahlua it helps !! I agree with everybody else about a full stomach also....it works ! 

Probably will try the plain sugar while at the beach !!


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

I find the sugar does help. Though CrazyFool hit it dead on. It's important to get the sugar in your bloodstream BEFORE you have a cigar you know will be a doosey. While sugar post-buzz will eliminate your nausea, it will usually only take the "edge" off and not calm it down near quick enough. Stop it before it starts. I've had the sugar save me from blowing my chunks, but that doesn't mean I didn't feel like absolute hell for a good while.

To those who say Solafid3 and cigar_040 with their highly caffeinated drinks, htis works the opposite for me. The second worst buzz I ever caught occured when I smoked a cigar (a fairly mild-medium one at that) with a coffee. Something about the mix turned my stomach sour real quick.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rum is made from Sugar cane... enough said.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I paired an Edmundo with an orange creamsicle slurpee the other night, and it still wasn't enough for my weak stomach  
I often use Gravol before a strong smoke, but didn't plan well for this one.
At a herf, Gravol beforehand is a God-send.:w


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

My drink of preference is Mt. Dew on ice. But if I dont watch it, the nicotine and caffiene get together and I wind up like Beavis on suger, "I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO, I need TP for my bunghole!"


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Try some Christian Brothers Brandy when smoking, you can even give the stick a little dip for fun. It's pretty sweet, and really compliments a cigar...I think.

-Jeremy


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

JPH said:


> I'm 99% sure its just to prevent nausea
> 
> -Jeremy


but if your a real man you don't have to worry about that


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Rum is made from Sugar cane... enough said.


Yeah, I'd recommend a couple of glasses of Mojito.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never been sick from a cigar, but I find myself always drinking soda (or soda + good stuff :al) with them. So I believe that suger helps. I did however get VERY sick after a night of smoking my pipe. I must have loaded that thing 8 or 9 times without cleaning it very well (I was VERY new to pipe smoking...oops) u


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

well...maybe i've been doing this all wrong, but i've never had a buzz from a cigar. i've had my fair share of mild to very heavy stogies. i inhale a bit of the time but never much, unless i'm drunking.

am i missing something here, or am i the missing link. 

none the less, every cigar i smoke has its own high points, even without a buzz. 

Lee


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Well, it's happened to me on a couple of occasions when I smoked a particularly strong stogie. I like to drink a little port when I'm smoking and the sugar in the port seems to act as a preventative measure. But then that's mostly after I've ate a full meal. The times in which I didn't have port and had some nausea, I ate a couple of very sweet oranges which definitely did the trick. I like citrus fruits and after two oranges, it just went away. Dunno if that works for everyone, but it's very refreshing and has a more natural sugar (sucrose) than processed sugar.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah thats what most people find, but you may well be different and it may not work for you. some people have a greater tolerance for nicotine etc and so you may just have to experiment with this method of nausea prevention.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> To answer the question...yes a packet of suger will help with the nausea associated with nicotine overdose


My Friend from Westminister hit it plan and simple. If you don't have the sugar drink a soda..or even a Port Wine.
Rob


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

canes said:


> Ive not yet (in the few weeks i've been smoking cigars) had any 'effects' from nicotine other than very subtle buzz from one cigar, and i've even inhaled quite a few times (accidentallly). I figure it must be because i just quite smoking 2 years ago, but then again, cigarettes rarely gave me a nicotine buzz either.
> 
> Is nauseau (sp?) normally a problem with many cigar smokers?


I threw up after a 5 vegas limitada 06 last night....that wasn't fun.


----------

